# APPLE ISO



## xiro911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Guys you know where to DL ano apple iso for vmaware I have downloaded from piratebay but does are not working .iso just need to use it for my simulation any site you know where to get any 100% working apple .iso?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Due to Forum rules. we cannot assist in Downloading any Pirated software from Bit Torrent sites like Pirate Bay. 
BTW, Mac OSX does not use .ISO images, it uses .DMG files. If you are trying to install Mac OSX, then you will need to get an .DMG file.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thread closed.
Buy a copy from Apple it cost around £20 GBP.


----------

